# lame job creation........



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

cash for caulkers? is this the best this big tub of poop can manage? she reminds me of Neopolitian, fat, slow, sloppy.



> White House Economic Adviser: Jobs Picture is 'Still Terrible'
> 
> FOXNews.com
> 
> ...


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Cash for clunkers. What kind of rocket scientists dream this crap up. Be alot cheaper too just drop money out of a plane.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sad part is the first stimulus did hardly anything for "Job" growth. It gave money for bail outs. uke:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

true, although some would say the bailouts helped preserve jobs, we sure didn't get any significant bang for the billions pi$$ed away.....we just didn't, the dems don't understand how to stimulate job growth, no matter how much money they throw around, the small business community is scared that they willbe taxed to death for HC, etc., so there is not climate conducive to job creation, you can't blame them for not hiring, the dems are planning to tax them to death.....the whole dem planis just ill conceived and quite frankly just plain stupid.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the thing....with the bank bail out it did not save too many jobs. These jobs where not in jeopardy. What this did like I have stated before is make the banks "stable"...but what the banks need to do now that they are "stable" they need to give loans out. Many small business's can't get loans for job growth because the banks are not loaning out the money. Also like what you stated.....the new HC bill is scaring people. A huge employer in my area....Mayo clinic has had hiring freeze on and are down sizing some departments. They know they will be taxed or employees taxed. They are for some parts of this bill but against many others. So one of the Top Medical facilities in the world, let alone the USA, is again about 70% of this HC bill. They know they will be taxed or forced to pay for more HC than they are now. Anyway a different subject.

Also how the banks became "stable" is that when people get foreclosed on the loan which was long term debt for the bank all of a sudden becomes short term debt for them. Now that they got bailed out it became long term again but not making income like before. I know that is as clear as mud but it is hard to explain via posts.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> ...but what the banks need to do now that they are "stable" they need to give loans out. Many small business's can't get loans for job growth because the banks are not loaning out the money.


As you have stated, businesses are too unsure as to what is going to happen with HC and other aspects of the economy. It is because of this that they are not borrowing money, not expansion with continued reduction in their workforce. It won't make a bit of difference how much the banks want to loan out when businesses don't want to take the chance in this climate.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Longshot.....it is hard to get operating loans for business's. If they wanted to expand and could banks are not loaning the money. I know of three business's that want to expand their operations in my area. The bank won't give them the full amount they need. They will only give them a portion and they either have to self finance the rest or get investors. Then you add in the uncertainty like others have stated with the HC and some other legislation idea's....this is all weighing in on the small business owners minds.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Exactly Chuck. The lending industry was called out on this by some in DC but it really got nowhere. Instead of lending the money for business and personal loans like they were supposed to a lot of them just stashed the money, raised their fees and rates, and then bought up smaller banks.

Now the big banks are fine, but it is the small time banks that are failing. In other words this just made the problem banks bigger and stronger. We will be bailing them out again, it may be soon, it may not be, either way this was mishandled from the get go. Maybe not a complete waste but this didn't produce nearly the results that it should have. :eyeroll:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Longshot.....it is hard to get operating loans for business's. If they wanted to expand and could banks are not loaning the money. I know of three business's that want to expand their operations in my area. The bank won't give them the full amount they need. They will only give them a portion and they either have to self finance the rest or get investors. Then you add in the uncertainty like others have stated with the HC and some other legislation idea's....this is all weighing in on the small business owners minds.


I don't completely agree with that Chuck. Maybe in your area that is the case, but many businesses are looking to survive a very uncertain and questionable future, not expansion. There are some that can grow and others that may need the loan to survive and should be able to make that investment. But I don't see this as any kind of solution to our problems.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The point of the bailout was jobs and economic stimulation. The banks were supposed to put the money into circulation and get the economy moving. Instead the money was used to make even bigger banks. I'm sure that when these little lenders are gobbled up jobs are not created they are lost. Profits and money are more than likely also going into fewer pockets


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Maybe in your area that is the case, but many businesses are looking to survive a very uncertain and questionable future, not expansion. There are some that can grow and others that may need the loan to survive and should be able to make that investment. But I don't see this as any kind of solution to our problems.


Longshot....that is also the problem. These small businesses that need to get a loan to stay afloat during the tough time can't get them from the banks. The banks are not loaning out the money. Like TK33 stated....that is what a portion of the bail out was supposed to do. Get $$ back into the peoples hands so they can spend. The whole problem with the bail out is that they passed it way too fast. They did not get all the right wording on what the $$ needed to be used for. That is why some financial institutions took the $$ and went on retreats and what not. Just like the HC bill.....they are trying to pass it way too fast.

Also like I have stated is that most of these "bail out" bills and "Cash for Clunkers" are just artificial stimulation. Once that artificial stimulation is gone from the economy we are back at square one. These are just short term fixes. Then what will happened.....more bail out legislation because the first one "worked" is what they will want you to believe. But in fact it will hurt us in the long run by making the national deficit bigger and bigger. I hope this is not the case....but all signs so far are pointing to yes that is the case. Just look at some of the legislation.....more "stimulus" for "job" creation. Yep if they would have done it correct the first time and put money into the right hands....we would not need second or third or four or etc....stimulus type bills.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Now they want to tax these profitable companies more. They also want to look at executive pay too.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> that is what a portion of the bail out was supposed to do. Get $$ back into the peoples hands so they can spend. The whole problem with the bail out is that they passed it way too fast. They did not get all the right wording on what the $$ needed to be used for.


Even if the stimulus went as you describe, it's still nothing more than a Band-Aid on a sucking wound.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Exactly correct!!! Like I have stated all of these stimulus bills that are being passed or talked about are all artificial and do nothing for the long run.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I hate to say it but our leader has never had a real job. Or ran a business or did much of anything other than cause trouble.. Now the world is counting on him to create jobs and save us. DAHH


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i thinkt the damn fool still believes he is a community organizer! :beer:


----------

